# king mackeral on the pear



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive been on the pear lately but was wondering if any kings were caught today.This rain may have messed them up all week.


----------



## flounder (Nov 14, 2007)

Today was flipper day. Dolphins everywhere. I thought we had a king on a few times, but lost them. Now I am not sure it was not the dolphins. Bait stealers. :banghead

We caught one northern mackerel and we gave it to someone who hooked it on and flipper grabbed it and destroyed it. Rained on a off, so didn't get to fish too long.

Plenty of nice baits - large pilchards or (L-Ys) whatever you call them and hard tailes. We got most of our bytes on fresh dead cigs early.

Mike


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought this was a new king recipe until I open the thread. Good luck out on the pear.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *Fishwater (7/7/2009)*I thought this was a new king recipe until I open the thread. Good luck out on the pear.


King mackeraland pear just don't sound like they would be good together anyway!!!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I was up there sunday from about 2 till dark with my dad in town from maryland and saw about 10 come up, and a few nice ones. I was able to sabiki up about 5 cigar minnows and 10 big ly's. Hes new to salt water fishing but i watched him choke 3 kings free lining baits and cast off a few more i would have liked to take my king rod back and try myself but after he watched the first one smash his cigg he was dead set on catching one and i was not going to get in the way of his quest....i was :angel:angel and :banghead:banghead all afternoon but still he couldnt hook one....next time:letsparty


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not a big fan of mackeral but I love pears.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Not a Big Fan on eating Mackerel myself, But Love fighting them not sure how the piers are doing but they are pretty thick Offshore got 9 to the boat today and lost about the same!! 9 miles out


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

never heard of anyone fishing for kings with fruit but let us know how it goes


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

Ever since I read this post I have been dying to half peel a banana backwards and use it like a jerk bait. Should be able to get some good action out of it.


----------

